# dark transfers......plastisol transfers....



## Albie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi

does anyone know of a good printer that do plastisol transfers??? my light garments are fine but i am struggling to get around the dark garment problem. dark transfers are just horrible. leaving really bright colours and you have to cut around everything perfectly. not suitable. i have read that plastisol transfers is the way forward.........

cheers

albie


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Albie

We do plastisol transfers. There is a minimum of 50 for each run, let me know if I can help.

Regards
Dean
www.paramountembroidery.co.uk - Home


----------

